# Should offline drivers be able to see a surge?



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Or maybe they should be able to see a surge for a bit just after opening app to see overall demand, but to get updates to surge they must be online.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Why?

Do you feel like it is unfair for it to be freely available to offline drivers? Is it taking something away from your experience?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Why should someone offline be able to see a detailed surge map? They are offline, and "off the clock".


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

Yes, offline drivers should be able to see a surge. I will often check and leave a device open and watching the map while I am at home. If I see a surge it makes me more likely to go Online. This increases the driver to rider ratio which should lower the wait time for riders.

A driver that has been online for a while probably has had an opportunity to position themselves in the surge area since they are likely to have seen it before I did, and are probably mobile.


----------



## JWag12787 (Apr 13, 2017)

Why shouldn't they?
The idea of surges is more riders than drivers, and to increase the drivers.
Yes, it eventually ends the surge if more drivers decide to pick up, but that's it's ultimate purpose.
If I leave work, pull up my app, and see a surge area on my way home, better believe I'll turn it on and try the surge lottery.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Why should someone offline be able to see a detailed surge map? They are offline, and "off the clock".


Oh...I see. You don't want competition.

This business CANNOT function as you suggest.

What you're looking for is Taxi Driver. This is likely the source of your confusion.

Google Union jobs. They do the kind of stuff you're talking about all the time. You will fit right in.

However if you change your mind and would like to keep all of your money and see what it means to be the boss then you'll have to give up those things. Those are employee things.



jfinks said:


> Why should someone offline be able to see a detailed surge map? They are offline, and "off the clock".


And that "off the clock" comment. Again, your looking at this the wrong way which is what is making you ask the wrong questions.

I bet you would also like to see Uber and Lyft raise the rates too huh?

And then when a flood of new drivers comes in, because now Ubering pays. And then you'll probably also want them to limit those numbers too huh?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

JWag12787 said:


> Why shouldn't they?
> The idea of surges is more riders than drivers, and to increase the drivers.
> Yes, it eventually ends the surge if more drivers decide to pick up, but that's it's ultimate purpose.
> If I leave work, pull up my app, and see a surge area on my way home, better believe I'll turn it on and try the surge lottery.


See you didn't read all what I said originally. There is value in seeing the surge when you first open the app. That is fine. I am more talking about up to the minute updates while staying offline. I'm thinking if someone just opens the app and stays offline, they see a surge update every 10 minutes or 20 minutes. This way it it gives up to the minute updates to those that stay online.



uberebu said:


> Oh...I see. You don't want competition.
> 
> This business CANNOT function as you suggest.
> 
> ...


Are you saying keep the standard rates low? That is dumb... I think there should be a standard rate about double everywhere it is now. Then a lower surge base rate once surge gets to 1.6x.

So my rate now is .85 per mile. Standard rate would be 1.70 per mil.
Surge base rate once it hits around 1.6x surge would go down to 1.00 per mile. Then the multiplier based on demand takes things from there.

As for limiting the # of drivers, this is tough. Because at any one time only 1/4 of the areas available drivers may be out, and half of those are off line chasing surge. lol


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Are you saying keep the standard rates low? That is dumb... I think there should be a standard rate about double everywhere it is now. Then a lower surge base rate once surge gets to 1.6x.
> 
> So my rate now is .85 per mile. Standard rate would be 1.70 per mil.
> Surge base rate once it hits around 1.6x surge would go down to 1.00 per mile. Then the multiplier based on demand takes things from there.
> ...


Yes. Raising the rates would not have the effect you might think for reasons I mentioned above. Your thinking is short sighted.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

This is one of those suggestions that literally helps no one. You would be great in middle management ensuring that any joy is sucked from an employee's life.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

uberebu, great posts! 
Milton Friedman would be proud.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> uberebu, great posts!
> Milton Friedman would be proud.


Never heard of him till today. I love learning. Thanks


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I have to commute 22 miles to the city where I drive, without being able to check for surges or PT I wouldn't be able to see where the demand is higher or at what time. A couple of surges at certain times of the evening, say 6-9 pm, tell me if the night is going to be a good one or not. Is a good indicator for demand later on. On Lyft rider I can actually see how many vehicles, the demand and how fast are they getting rides, since most of them have Uber/Lyft I can safely assume the number of people requesting before I go, otherwise will be a losing proposition.


----------

